# Ultrasound and HCG levels don't match



## LRT

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new to this board. I have one son and am currently pregnant with number 2. Right now I'm stressing because we're having difficulty dating this pregnancy. I had to see a maternal-fetal specialist because I'm old (42, almost 43) and because I'm having blood sugar issues. At the first ultrasound, they saw a gestational sac and yolk sac, but no fetal pole. Dr. said it could be that I ovulated late and ordered another u/s a week later. I had that one on Monday and they saw the fetal pole. She saw a flicker that could be the heartbeat, but couldn't get a reading on it. The tech said it looked like I was 5w5d rather than 7w4d that I was per LMP. I was relieved, but then the doctor came in (a different one that the one I saw after the first u/s). He said that he was concerned because there should have been more development. But, to me, going from no fetal pole to a fetal pole seems like development to me?? He reluctantly ordered HcG levels. I did that and my level on Monday was 25790, which could be 6 weeks or 7 weeks. They are still concerned because the u/s doesn't match with the HcG so I have to repeat the HcG tomorrow and then have another u/s on Monday. I'm so worried because, at my age, this is probably the last time I can get pregnant naturally. I wish I'd never let them do the stupid u/s in the first place. I feel pregnant--sore boobs, moody (ok, mean actually) and overly emotional. I've had no bleeding, spotting or cramping. Has anyone else had this happen? What was the outcome? My pregnancy with my son was no picnic, either. I had gestational diabetes and he had IUGR and was born at 36w5d weighing 4 lbs, 1 oz. He was completely fine other than being small. All the babies in my family are small. I never had a scan this early with him, so I don't know if he measured small at this stage, but could that be a possibility? I'm going crazy with worry right now!!!


----------



## jojo1972

I actually had this happen to me with this pregnancy, I'm 40 by the way:happydance: I had a tubal reversal over 2 years ago so with any pregnancy I have to have a scan at 6 weeks to make sure that baby is in the right place. I went this time at 6+1 and they saw a heartbeat but said it was to small to get a reading off and that I was only 4+4 weeks along. I sat argueing with them saying that was impossible and I wouldn't of even got a possitive PT and they wouldn't of even seen the HB as its not visible til you're 5-6 weeks. They wouldn't scan me again as they said baby was in the right place, but when I had my 12 weeks scan I was put forward and my dates were changed. I honestly wouldn't worry about it hun, they saw the HB and at this stage thats all that matters and is such a positive sign. There measurements can be so out at this stage. Good luck but everything is sounding good xxx


----------



## LRT

As an update, I got the results of my follow up hcg test and it only went up about 7000. Nurse was not encouraging. I have yet another ultrasound on Monday. I'm not optimistic. Just very, very sad.


----------



## jojo1972

If you look up HCG levels you'll see that once they reach a certain level that they don't double. Thats still a good number and coupled with the fact that they found a HB I really would try to stay optimistic. Stressing is really bad for you and bubs. Mine were the same after they reached 10,000 and there is my baby boy in my avatar xxx


----------



## bbabymama

Have faith, everyone is different levels may not have jumped alot but at least they are up not down. Stay possitive


----------



## Stressbucket

Good luck. I think there are so many possibilities here--date confusion, and all kinds of things. Fetal pole present is good, and your numbers are going up, rather than dropping. I know hope can seem like the scariest thing of all, but I'd say you really don't know what's going on yet, and neither does your doctor.

I think you just have to move forward and see what develops. If the pregnancy can keep itself going, it will.

I hope for the best for you. Please be good to yourself. This is really hard.


----------



## LRT

Just got back from u/s and they are dating the pregnancy at 6w1d. They heard the heartbeat and the rate was 108, which is a little low, but at least they got a rate this time. Next u/s in 2 weeks. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## LRT

An update. I went for my u/s today and learned that the baby died shortly after my last scan. I'm very sad, but so glad I had the opportunity to carry this baby for even a short while. I'm going to have a D & C because I don't want to go through it naturally. Just wanted to close the loop on this thread.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry for your loss hunny, big hugs being sent your way xxx


----------

